# Piranha Identification



## Spilo26

What species piranha is this? It was just labeled as piranha. It has gold coloration so I thought it may be a tern, but the face doesn't look anything like them. He's about 4" long.I can get a better pic if needed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

S.Maculatus


----------



## Spilo26

Thats a gold spilo correct? Regardless he was a good price. I'm happy =).


----------



## Guest

Nice colouring. Could be S.Maculatus though a better pic would help.


----------



## Spilo26

Ok ill post a better pic in a few. I just got him so hes kind of hiding and that was the best body pic I could get.


----------



## Smoke

Heh funny your username is Spilo... sounds fitting, for a Gold Spilo owner


----------



## Guest

Nope there two different species yet they look very much alike. Only a few noticeable differences between them. Do you know the fishes collection point?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

That fish is S.Maculatus. Not S.Spilo lol


----------



## Spilo26

No the store I got him from is only a bread and butter store. He was just labeled piranha, and for the price I knew he wasn't a red belly so I grabbed him.


----------



## Guest

Spilo26 said:


> No the store I got him from is only a bread and butter store. He was just labeled piranha, and for the price I knew he wasn't a red belly so I grabbed him.


Why you buying fish from stores that only sell bread and butter? j/k
You can read up on OPEFE about S. Maculatus and see if visual description matches.


----------



## Spilo26

Whats the differance in the two? They look practically identical. And OPEFE lists the differance as a stripe on the caudal fin.


----------



## Guest

Yep, also thickness. So what's your fishes caudal fin look like? Is it almost clear at the tip?


----------



## dsl001

Spilo26 said:


> What species piranha is this? It was just labeled as piranha. It has gold coloration so I thought it may be a tern, but the face doesn't look anything like them. He's about 4" long.I can get a better pic if needed. Thanks in advance.


I do have a number of these ... it is definitely a S.Maculatus.


----------



## Spilo26

Theres some black at the very top.


----------



## Guest

pic?


----------



## Spilo26

Workin on it. Im happy with maculatus or spilo. Both are beautiful fish. Im just curious what he was because he wasn't labeled.


----------



## Spilo26

Yeah pretty sure its a maculatus. Thanks again guys =).


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Thats deff a mac, i put money on dat


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

That is a Serrasalmus Maculatus 100% sure, how much did you pay for him anyway.


----------



## Guest

Yep is a S. Maculatus, and a very nice one too.


----------



## Spilo26

Only 18.99. Was a pretty good deal I thought.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Yeah thats a pretty good deal. Macs are one of my favorite P's very outgoing and bright colors. Congrats on the new fish.


----------



## Spilo26

Thanks alot. Im pretty happy with him.


----------

